# General > Music >  Greatest Scottish Band

## Invisible

After the post on the Runrig thread about them being the "best Scottish band", I'm on the lookout for Scottish Bands to play at work, as only Scottish bands are allowed.

The Proclaimers, Runrig, Primal Scream, Idelwild, Nazareth, Big Country, Wolfstone, Face the West, Travis, Franz Ferdinand, McCalmans, Mogwai, Biffy, Frattelis are all the Scottish bands I have at present.

I was running out of ideas so much I even put on Rod Stewart.

Two questions really. Who would say is the best Scottish Band and also which Scottish band would you recommend.

----------


## bky

Some more Scottish bands for you
The Sensational Alex Harvey band - Delilah and Boston tea party 
or Stone the Crows
or Average White Band
or Belle & Sebastian
or Deacon Blue
or Gallagher & Lyle
or Slik
or Idlewild

Avoid -Bay City Rollers - The MacDonald Bros(x-factor)

----------


## PartChimp

The Xcerts, Aereogramme, Flood of Red, Yashin - a few more awesome Scottish bands!  :Grin:

----------


## Kenneth

Aberfeldy!

----------


## tonkatojo

bay city rollers.  some brilliant music.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

For me Simple Minds.One of the best intros to a song,the beginning of 'Ghostdancing'. :Smile:

----------


## zebedy

> The Xcerts, Aereogramme, Flood of Red, Yashin - a few more awesome Scottish bands!




if this was facebook i would love this post :P

as my band has played with three out of the four of them :P

----------


## davie

It must of course be the Jimmy Shand Dance Band. All these others mentioned were but a flash in the pan whereas Shand lives on

----------


## steeko

The Silencers

and JJ Gilmour is doing great on his own.

----------


## steeko

> or Belle & Sebastian


love B & S
The State I Am In rocks!

----------


## PartChimp

Sucioperro!!!  :Grin: 

Can't believe i forgot about them!  ::

----------


## steeko

Mull Historical Society
Arab Strap
The Supernaturals

----------


## Tubthumper

Sensational Alex Harvey Band  'Next'... hahahahah

----------


## zappster

> Sensational Alex Harvey Band  'Next'... hahahahah


SAHB The greatest scottish band ever in my opinion!

----------


## loganbiffy

Some more PartChimp forgot about lol. 

Marmaduke Duke
Twin Atlantic

Check them.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

AC/DC. No question.

----------


## Invisible

> AC/DC. No question.


I agree Bon Scott, Malcolm & Angus Young were Scottish - but being based down under can they be classed as Scottish? Of course I say!.

In that case is Colin Hay (Men At Work) Scottish or Snow Patrol?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> I agree Bon Scott, Malcolm & Angus Young were Scottish - but being based down under can they be classed as Scottish? Of course I say!.
> 
> In that case is Colin Hay (Men At Work) Scottish or Snow Patrol?


I interviewed Colin Hay a few weeks back and he is most certainly a Scot. Snow Patrol can go play kerby on the motorway for all I care, but as for AC/DC? Well, if Franz Ferdinand are Scottish then AC/DC ought to have the freedom of the country.

----------


## buddyrich

Damn right.  Ac/dc and Nazareth.

----------


## johnny north

The Jesus and Mary Chain

----------


## evelyn

The skids, rezillos, franz ferdinand, kissing bandits, james king and the lone wolves and our very own howlin gaels.

----------


## Bruce

what can i say the corries!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ballinleish

vatersay boys brilliant

----------


## Blast!

> Aberfeldy!


Add these to your list chief:

Frightened Rabbit
The Twilight Sad
My Latest Novel
Belle & Sebastian
We Were Promised Jetpacks
Dananananaykroyd
Broken Records
King Creosote
Sons & Daughters
Beerjacket
Camera Obscura
Broken Records
The Second Hand Marching Band
Washington Irving

Probably missed a few off there.

----------


## Blast!

> Add these to your list chief:
> 
> Frightened Rabbit
> The Twilight Sad
> My Latest Novel
> Belle & Sebastian
> We Were Promised Jetpacks
> Dananananaykroyd
> Broken Records
> ...


Age depending of course.

----------


## Jeid

> Add these to your list chief:
> 
> Frightened Rabbit
> The Twilight Sad
> My Latest Novel
> Belle & Sebastian
> We Were Promised Jetpacks
> Dananananaykroyd
> *Broken Records*
> ...


So good they made it on twice!  ::

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Add these to your list chief:
> 
> Frightened Rabbit - frighteningly bad 
> The Twilight Sad - touche
> My Latest Novel - music for those bullied at school made by those bullied at school
> Belle & Sebastian - sooner watch gay footballers pluck live turkeys
> We Were Promised Jetpacks - I promise you'll never hear of them again
> Dananananaykroyd - danananannoying
> Broken Records - stuck records more like
> ...


Send them over.

----------


## Jeid

Jesus Bazza, no need to be a . I mean, I know a lot of people around here think you can't help it, but no need to prove them right. Uncalled for.

And, since you can't help yourself. AC/DC Scottish? Get a grip. More Australian than ever. There's more of a Scotsman in David Beckham.

GTFO

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Jesus Bazza, no need to be a . I mean, I know a lot of people around here think you can't help it, but no need to prove them right. Uncalled for.
> 
> And, since you can't help yourself. AC/DC Scottish? Get a grip. More Australian than ever. There's more of a Scotsman in David Beckham.
> 
> GTFO


Just warming things up in here, it's been freezing for ages in these parts.  :Smile:

----------


## Jeid

Haha... indeed.

----------


## Blast!

> Send them over.


You really are a  aren't you? I guess we shouldn't expect anything else from you since your head is stuck so far your own arse. The person who started the thread asked for a list of Scottish bands to try out and that's what we're providing.

I like them though and I'd far rather listen to any of those bands that the absolutely garbage you try to pass as music.

FOAD

----------


## Invisible

> You really are a  aren't you? I guess we shouldn't expect anything else from you since your head is stuck so far your own arse. The person who started the thread asked for a list of Scottish bands to try out and that's what we're providing.
> 
> I like them though and I'd far rather listen to any of those bands that the absolutely garbage you try to pass as music.
> 
> FOAD


calm doon now blast he was only jesting (i think)
I picked 4 bands from your list, that i intend on researching further.
WWPJ, DananananananaanananananAkroyd, King Creosote, sons & daughters.

----------


## Blast!

> calm doon now blast he was only jesting (i think)
> I picked 4 bands from your list, that i intend on researching further.
> WWPJ, DananananananaanananananAkroyd, King Creosote, sons & daughters.


You'd expect someone who writes about music for a living to be a bit more encouraging to young Scottish artists, that's all.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> You really are a  aren't you? I guess we shouldn't expect anything else from you since your head is stuck so far your own arse. The person who started the thread asked for a list of Scottish bands to try out and that's what we're providing.
> 
> I like them though and I'd far rather listen to any of those bands that the absolutely garbage you try to pass as music.
> 
> FOAD


Are you Chris Crocker?

----------


## Blast!

> Are you Chris Crocker?


Negative Baz, you bear a striking resemblance to him though.

----------


## dessie

what the hell is wrong..its  RUNRIG  of course.. ::

----------


## buddyrich

> Jesus Bazza, no need to be a . I mean, I know a lot of people around here think you can't help it, but no need to prove them right. Uncalled for.
> 
> And, since you can't help yourself. AC/DC Scottish? Get a grip. More Australian than ever. There's more of a Scotsman in David Beckham.
> 
> GTFO


??????????  Did you say that you're a scotsman that would like to be in david beckham?

'Mon the DC!  A great scottish band.

----------


## gleeber

The best Scottish band Ive ever heard was Grateful Dead. Brilliant!
Anyway, I was wondering about something. When you blokes meet in the pubs at christmas, do you ignore eachother or do you blether as if nothing ever happened?  ::

----------


## Invisible

> The best Scottish band Ive ever heard was Grateful Dead. Brilliant!
> Anyway, I was wondering about something. When you blokes meet in the pubs at christmas, do you ignore eachother or do you blether as if nothing ever happened?


Hate to inform you but - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grateful_dead - aint Scottish

----------


## Jeid

> ??????????  Did you say that you're a scotsman that would like to be in david beckham?
> 
> 'Mon the DC!  A great scottish band.


Poor, really poor.

F- will fail again

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> The best Scottish band Ive ever heard was Grateful Dead. Brilliant!
> Anyway, I was wondering about something. When you blokes meet in the pubs at christmas, do you ignore eachother or do you blether as if nothing ever happened?


Everyone I've met from this section of the org have been very nice people indeed. Can't speak for them, but I reckon they don't think I'm a total ogre, either. Right, folks...? Right folks?!

----------


## Saveman

TPC isn't a total ogre.....unless Snow Patrol come on the jukebox......then it all gets a bit unpredictable...... :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

I've bumped into Baz a couple of times and shook hands and said hello. He's no a bad chap. In fact, most of the org people are fine, we just like a verbal joust!

----------


## Kenneth

You're all ############s in my book!

----------


## Blast!

> I've bumped into Baz a couple of times and shook hands and said hello. He's no a bad chap. In fact, most of the org people are fine, we just like a verbal joust!


Exactly, this place is boring when everyone gets along.

----------


## gleeber

> Hate to inform you but - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grateful_dead - aint Scottish


I didna see ye there invisible.  
When I was a whippersnapper some of the talk spoken here was only thought. Ye widna dare. It was still fashionable to go out on a saturday night for a fight.  :: 
Fair play chaps.

----------


## canuck

> Everyone I've met from this section of the org have been very nice people indeed. Can't speak for them, but I reckon they don't think I'm a total ogre, either. Right, folks...? Right folks?!


Yes TPC, you are absolutely right!

----------


## Gleber2

> Everyone I've met from this section of the org have been very nice people indeed. Can't speak for them, but I reckon they don't think I'm a total ogre, either. Right, folks...? Right folks?!


Ogres are big and frightening. Certainly not you!!!!!!! You're just a wee ginger heided twerp. ::

----------


## Jeid

Ho ho, calm yer pants min, Ginger he may be... but he's got a full heid o'hair  :Wink:

----------


## gleeber

There a man above me whose no a bad Scottish musician. His yowng cheils no bad either.
I listened to his latest CD on the way up west yesterday. It's called Fats greatest non hits, Highly recommend it. Get it for your grannies for Christmas.  ::

----------


## golach

> There a man above me whose no a bad Scottish musician. His yowng cheils no bad either.
> I listened to his latest CD on the way up west yesterday. It's called Fats greatest non hits, Highly recommend it. Get it for your grannies for Christmas.


I had a look on YouTube, canna find it  :Frown:

----------


## Gleber2

> Ho ho, calm yer pants min, Ginger he may be... but he's got a full heid o'hair


So???????????????

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

And a Merry Christmas to all you baldies, indie kids, potential murderers, Rangers fans, and non-gingers alike, too. I can't remember all I might have said to offend anyone over the past year, but what can I say - it was a free bar  :Smile: 

Have a Happy New Year, and and all the very best in 2010. 

Good health!

----------


## Jeid

Bazza.... GIRUY!

----------


## Shabbychic

Back to Scottish Bands.......What about Beggar's Opera? Just noticed someone has put up Shark to Haggis. :Grin:

----------


## fender

Beggers Opera - Agree
Tear Gas (SAHB before Alex)
Marmalade
Blue (no not the boyband but the original ones with Nicholson and Macmillan)
Writing on the Wall (morphed into Beggars Opera)
Danny Wilson
Deacon Blue
Pallas
Stone the Crows
Gun
Frankie Miller
John Martyn
Silly Wizard

----------


## Boozeburglar

Well if we were talking musicians not just bands John Martyn would be my choice all day long.

Regardless of where he was born, he is for me one of the greatest song writers of all time.

I saw him so many times, and now I am reminded I will never see him again. That is a deep cut.

I always thought Over The Hill summed up my frequent escapes home to the North well in my wild days in London.

I hope John is resting well.

----------

